# One star. Every passenger who doesn’t tip. No excuses.



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

I don’t care if they don’t make much....or if they were nice.

If you can’t afford to tip a buck, you can’t afford a ride.

Passengers are getting a smoking deal at the expense of the driver and if they can’t tip....F**k ‘em.

One star.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You get one star for non-originality.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

And you will not be paired with those riders again. Might be waiting a long time for a ping.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

I especially enjoy (heavy sarcasm) the service industry passengers that feel the need to express to me how their customers don’t tip. Then guess what?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

I guess...


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Problem is with Uber you won’t know if they tip or not


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Y0d4 said:


> Problem is with Uber you won't know if they tip or not


agreed . but if its in your area and your on the same time every day you start getting regulars. if they go for only a 3 dollar fare no tip auto 3 star from me. save those 1 stars for when your venting your ego. why i 3 star them i never want to pick them up again for the 3 dollar ride.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> agreed . but if its in your area and your on the same time every day you start getting regulars. if they go for only a 3 dollar fare no tip auto 3 star from me. save those 1 stars for when your venting your ego. why i 3 star them i never want to pick them up again for the 3 dollar ride.


I do the same exactly.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Not a good strategy. Lyft has a lot of promos where $3 rides are exactly what you want. Last time they did that I camped out at Walmart. Then they're actually $10 rides and they cost less to do than a $10 ride.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Not a good strategy. Lyft has a lot of promos where $3 rides are exactly what you want. Last time they did that I camped out at Walmart. Then they're actually $10 rides and they cost less to do than a $10 ride.


i have never seen a promo in 6 months. you keep those 3 dollar rides to your self as long as your getting your bonuses. i am trying to run a successful business taking a 6 or 9 minute eta for 3 dollars is a losing situation. not to mention pissed me off. why go through the trouble drive out pick them up just to drive them 1 or 2 miles only in america people cant walk a ****ing mile. ( ATT PAX EXERCISE IS IMPORTANT WALK THAT MILE IT WILL BENEFIT YOU)


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

1-starring every non-tipper eliminates your customer base too quickly. Pings will become longer and less frequent as you "vote off" rider after rider.. You'd be better off 4-starring them to make a point, but not eliminating that pax from your future potential. Unless, of course, you just didn't think the fare was worth it and don't want it ever again. I agree that we provide a service and every trip deserves at least $1 tip. No excuses, if you ordered a U/L you can pay an extra buck.

My system for passenger ratings is:

5 Stars: Genuinely nice, pleasant and respectful pax. Good conversation and an easygoing person who I can tell appreciated my service. Also, any and all tippers, but tipping isn't required if you met the aforementioned criteria.

4 Stars: Non-tippers. Also any pax who weren't too polite (i.e. didn't even bother to say hello, yelling on their phone, etc.). Any pax, tipper or not, who leaves a smoke smell in my car. Rarely, I will 4-star a pax who "undertips"... this is only for long rides like 45+mins where the pax tips something like $1 on a $60 fare, because I am likely now out of an area where I can get a return fare.

3 Stars: I would rather not take that trip or that passenger again... I can tell this pax will be a problem in the future and/or always takes minimum fares. Or, the pax tipped but gave off the wrong vibe. Smelly pax, or most pax who complain about the route taken.

2 Stars: Pointless.

1 Star: Rude, unappreciative pax who openly argue about the route taken instead of asking politely. Could also be a short or minimum fare where the pax didn't even say "thank you" and visibly has no respect for rideshare drivers.. Also someone who leaves ANY trash in the back, even a gum wrapper in the cupholder.


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> 1-starring every non-tipper eliminates your customer base too quickly. Pings will become longer and less frequent as you "vote off" rider after rider.. You'd be better off 4-starring them to make a point, but not eliminating that pax from your future potential. Unless, of course, you just didn't think the fare was worth it and don't want it ever again. I agree that we provide a service and every trip deserves at least $1 tip. No excuses, if you ordered a U/L you can pay an extra buck.
> 
> My system for passenger ratings is:
> 
> ...


Yeah, but it's busy enough where I am that there's always people that need rides.

So 1 Star is needed.

They're rating needs to be lower so it's harder for them to get rides.

Just remember the rates right now are criminally low. We should be making double of what we make now.

So asking them to tip $1 is not unreasonable.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I work out of my house mostly and would rather give 4 stars and get that rider again regardless of tip than block them as I would rather give them a ride again with no tip regardless.

I only do premium rides

But please 1 star them as it will hopefully lead to more business because I would pick up a 1.0 rated rider depending on time or day on Lyft xl or higher


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Classic example of a ride to 1 star.

Picked up an older cougar lady and a five star hotel.

Obviously rich.

Handled all her bags and dropped her off at the airport.

But no tip....even though...I HANDLED HER BAGS. 

COME ON!!

I will never see this woman again. She lives in Phoenix.

1 Star.


----------



## gaealien (Oct 25, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> because I would pick up a 1.0 rated rider depending on time or day on Lyft xl or higher


Omg no. I'm scared of anyone below 4.7 lol.



Confused23 said:


> So 1 Star is needed.
> 
> They're rating needs to be lower so it's harder for them to get rides.
> 
> Just remember the rates right now are criminally low. We should be making double of what we make now.


I support the sentiment, but for me 4-starring them is enough. I don't like closing the door on future rides, even if they're not going to include a tip. I 5-star ppl who tip, 4-star ppl who don't, and 1-star everyone else.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

With Lyft I have gone days without a request, I will pick up a 1.0 for the most part


----------



## gaealien (Oct 25, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> With Lyft I have gone days without a request, I will pick up a 1.0 for the most part


That's fair. Sorry, my Bay Area privilege was showing lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I hear you make silicon snowflakes over there lol

Our snowflakes are made of cocaine lol


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

been doing this forever.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Confused23 said:


> I don't care if they don't make much....or if they were nice.
> 
> If you can't afford to tip a buck, you can't afford a ride.
> 
> ...


One-star..... regardless. For supporting less than minimum-wage service, rate accordingly.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Don't do it immediately. If I am driving at night, I will wait till the am, because pax tip later or after they see how good you were dropping them off and how shitty their return home ride was. I always find some tips given when I wake up.

Now we have 24 hours to rate so give them some time.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

I think that happens somewhat often. People sometimes don’t realize how a somewhat uneventful trip, got picked up quickly, delivered safely and pleasantly is, until the next car they’re in doesn’t deliver that. Sometimes we make it appear TOO seamless.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Confused23 said:


> I don't care if they don't make much....or if they were nice.
> 
> If you can't afford to tip a buck, you can't afford a ride.
> 
> ...


What is your expected result from this policy?


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

when I take Lyft as a passenger I almost always tip, but usually not right away. I just don't think twice about it, I am either going out somewhere or coming home wasted. Looking at my completed trip isnt a priority for me. And yea, through experience as a driver, there are a lot more people like me. So don't be so anal, you anus.


----------



## JOE-WAS-HERE (Jan 26, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> 1-starring every non-tipper eliminates your customer base too quickly. Pings will become longer and less frequent as you "vote off" rider after rider.. You'd be better off 4-starring them to make a point, but not eliminating that pax from your future potential. Unless, of course, you just didn't think the fare was worth it and don't want it ever again. I agree that we provide a service and every trip deserves at least $1 tip. No excuses, if you ordered a U/L you can pay an extra buck.
> 
> My system for passenger ratings is:
> 
> ...


Like it..makes sense


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Confused23 said:


> I don't care if they don't make much....or if they were nice.
> 
> If you can't afford to tip a buck, you can't afford a ride.
> 
> ...


I'm at the point of 4 starring everyone who doesn't tip on a ride less than $5. If they are polite and the ride is at least $5 but without a tip, I'll still give them five stars.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Karma will just come back and you'll get 1 star for not having an aux cord. 1 star to you means a he'll of a lot more than a 1 star to pax.


----------

